# '08 Subject Assignment #5 - SIGNS - Due March 14th



## MissMia

Theme: SIGNS


They can be interesting, funny, ironic, retro, unusual, or found in nature. Theyre every where, so lets find them!

Please post new or current photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## kundalini

I took these to use when I want more feedback from a thread I post, but I guess this is a good place for them as well.











This should be an interesting thread.


----------



## surrrrreal

I was having a pretty ****ty day today. As I was walking around my block, I found this ring. =)


----------



## MissMia

surrrrreal -  good job.


----------



## Rock




----------



## dpolston




----------



## AspiringArchitect

Eh....first one i found with a sign in it.


----------



## Devananda

ok this was takin a while back but I thought you floks might enjoy it....


----------



## Devananda

stop signs out here in wyoming....


----------



## BostonBrother

I thought that this was a bit interesting. Strange place for a theatre.


----------



## Dioboleque

My hometown's biggest claim to fame.


----------



## kundalini

Sign Boys











They are everywhere. It was windy when these were taken today and they weren't as acrobatic as usual. Turns out the blonde kid is the son of an old high school friend.


----------



## MissMia

Cool photos everyone!


----------



## kundalini

I took this one at Xmas but it still cracks me up.


----------



## kundalini

Sorry......one more from today.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow this looks like it is going to be a fun assignment.
I am going to have to look through my photos now..


----------



## Jimmy1234

This is my favorite sign in the world. I have it hanging in my garage above my reloading bench!


----------



## leila




----------



## Big Bully

Jimmy1234 said:


> This is my favorite sign in the world. I have it hanging in my garage above my reloading bench!


 

I have actually seen that sign posted in Wyoming!!!


----------



## Markus

Here's my entry.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I have actually seen that sign posted in Wyoming!!!



Yeah, I see them with some frequency here in N.Y. along with the bumper sticker "Keep honking, I'm reloading"


----------



## WayneS

Sign over my shed door..


----------



## aadhils

I was going for a hike (alone) and saw this:


----------



## kundalini

I don't mean to be taking the piss by posting so many buuuutttttt...........






Guess where I was today?  :lmao:


----------



## petey




----------



## Big Bully

aadhils said:


> I was going for a hike (alone) and saw this:


LOL there is something about this sign that just doesn't seem right to me... LOL If you have been attacked.. How the crap are you going to be able to make that call? :lmao:


----------



## aadhils

Big Bully said:


> LOL there is something about this sign that just doesn't seem right to me... LOL If you have been attacked.. How the crap are you going to be able to make that call? :lmao:



Well assuming you have survived first and if you haven't then maybe they'd find your remains if another group wanders into the area


----------



## Big Bully

aadhils said:


> Well assuming you have survived first and if you haven't then maybe they'd find your remains if another group wanders into the area


 

Maybe they just expect you to call before you die.. Thats it!!! :lmao: Or make the lion take a time out.. Excuse me Mr. Lion, the sign says I need to make a phone call.. LMAO!!:lmao:


----------



## djrichie28




----------



## 63square

I have one sign that I need to get out to take a picture of. This is all that I have at the moment for signs.


----------



## schuylercat

kundalini said:


> I took this one at Xmas but it still cracks me up.


 
This is my fave so far...funny and nice composition too...


----------



## LisaK24

took this a few years ago at a bar in Orlando :]


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ 

I saw this one last night as I was driving, and incurred the wrath of the driver behind me by stopping to take a pic. Due to the reflections it's a little hard to read, but it says "World Best Apple Cake &#8211; Must be Legal Eating Age For a Slice *and never convicted".  I'll try to go back and get a daytime shot.


----------



## Antarctican

Because of the wording, this one makes me thing they wanted pet owners to give the pets enemas....


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha! Those are awesome!


----------



## MissMia

Antarctican said:


> ^^^
> 
> I saw this one last night as I was driving, and incurred the wrath of the driver behind me by stopping to take a pic. Due to the reflections it's a little hard to read, but it says "World Best Apple Cake  Must be Legal Eating Age For a Slice *and never convicted". I'll try to go back and get a daytime shot.


 
When you go back to reshoot, can you overnight me a slice of apple cake?


----------



## Sarah23




----------



## Redrock320

I saw this an didn't have my camera so I used my cell phone. The best part of this sign is that the sign is on a door that leads to..............Wait for it.................






OUTSIDE !! 

Only in California !!


----------



## Antarctican

Nice of them to post it at the appropriate height for the dogs to read


----------



## paranoidandroid13

I took this in a mirror, so the image had to be flipped, but here it is...


----------



## LisaK24

*actually I was squatting, but hey :mrgreen:






sorry about the glare :[*


----------



## photojazz




----------



## kundalini

Antarctican said:


> Because of the wording, this one makes me thing they wanted pet owners to give the pets enemas....


It's funny how the letters down the middle of the sign have faded to read "SAVE".   And that is one serious fine.


----------



## Spidy

And here's the lake ... fish houses, cars, trucks and hikers, etc frequent this lake all winter long. I wonder why the concern for "only" snowmobilers?


----------



## MissMia

Great job everyone!


----------



## Spidy

nuf said


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## petey




----------



## usayit

When was the last time milk was 35 cents a quart?


----------



## usayit




----------



## dleblanc

Hey all. First post. This was taken with my Samsung S630 point and shoot. I'm waiting on my D40 to come!


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the sight Dleblanc!! Nice picture!


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## Big Bully

Poor guy will never be able to move again... LMAO!!!


----------



## MissMia

Not sure this will help any of the truck drivers!


----------



## STINKY PICTURES

The sign of Spring.


----------



## sabbath999

When the management told these birds that they were going to be "Off Display", the birds sure listened...


----------



## LKP




----------



## WayneS

LKP, if you're trying to figure out how to post a picture, put a "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" after for it to show up.


----------



## djrichie28

Ok, it's not as bad as it looks. One big snow drift though.


----------



## Dioboleque

Advice to live by.


----------



## kundalini

*Dioboleque* - nice entry to the "Signs" assignment.  But to answer your question in the other thread.....No.  Nice suggestion and much appreciated, but take a look around.


----------



## chasintrail

Can I play?


----------



## Big Bully

My kid loves tractors!!! lol


----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


> Advice to live by.


 

HAHAHAHA!!! Do you like them fiesty down in Florida?! lmao!! :lmao:


----------



## MissMia

chasintrail said:


> Can I play?


 
Of course! Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Big Bully

I am not a fan of Ford.. But hey there wasn't a Dodge sign around... And they were parked right in front of the Ford sign...


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> My kid loves tractors!!! lol


 
Meg - so cute!


----------



## Big Bully

chasintrail said:


> Can I play?


 

Sure!! Welcome to TPF! We are more than happy to have you on the site, and to see your input to our challenges! Great entry!


----------



## chasintrail

Thanks for the welcome. I had to laugh when I realized what I had there.


----------



## er111a




----------



## LKP

WayneS said:


> LKP, if you're trying to figure out how to post a picture, put a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " after for it to show up.


 

Ahhh.... Thanks for pointing that out! Can you tell I'm new to this?


----------



## LKP

This is from Jost Van Dyke as well... Not much to do there other than lay on the beach and drink... lol


----------



## 99csvtoledo

In he Hard Rock Cafe in San Antonio TX


----------



## Big Bully

HAHA Classic


----------



## anderspj

Sign with feces at the Great Wall.


----------



## anderspj

Consider yourself warned.


----------



## Rock

Got another sign for ya.


----------



## RuthM

They are very protective of their parking spaces.


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Battou

It takes a real pro to play tennis in the snow I guess





Keep out, of where, the boxes?


----------



## Big Bully

Or the chair...lol


----------



## djrichie28

It's funny how I seem to notice unique signs much more after this assignment was posted. 

We had a huge storm bury us with more snow. They say the biggest storm in years. Anyway, while driving through the neighbourhood I found this sign posted at the end of a driveway of a probably fed up family's home.


----------



## Big Bully

HAha that is awesome!


----------



## Anderson




----------



## Big Bully

OH WOW look at that sunset!!


----------



## 250Gimp

Here is an old one out of my P&S.  It was pretty dark out so there is a lot of noise.

It made me laugh when I drove by.






Cheers


----------



## Big Bully

250Gimp, that is awesome! I totally needed a laugh today, and well that did it!! Thank you!! lol


----------



## 250Gimp

Happy to help!!!


----------



## MissMia

Gimp - That's very funny!


----------



## jtpro1

This sign is in front of a sushi bar downtown. It makes me laugh....


----------



## SCguy

Sign by two old grain bins: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RD


----------



## MissMia

Good job everyone!


----------



## lockwood81

This sign was on a bike I was taking a picture of during Bike Week.


----------



## electricblue




----------



## Big Bully

electricblue said:


>


 

Oh and why not!? This sign just ruins my life.. lol


----------



## SkyHighPhotographs




----------



## Firefly




----------



## abuccanero




----------



## Big Bully

Firefly said:


>


 
Well it looks to me like this cow here is violating the law...


----------



## Big Bully

abuccanero said:


>


 

Nice.. Aren't you happy you could almost read the sign?!


----------



## rom4n301

Redrock320 said:


> I saw this an didn't have my camera so I used my cell phone. The best part of this sign is that the sign is on a door that leads to..............Wait for it.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE !!
> 
> Only in California !!


     almost every chemical i have ever seen always says that its know to the state of California to cause cancer, y is it always California y not something random like Alaska


----------



## Firefly

Big Bully said:


> Well it looks to me like this cow here is violating the law...



 I took that picture at Cal-Poly last week. I thought these might be the new parking attendants. No salary, just some grazing land...


----------



## PNA

Only old sites are available????:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

PNA That is classic!!!! hahahaha


----------



## rufus5150

I'm a little late on this, but here's my contribution... 'Remain Seated, Remain  Seated, Remain Seated'


----------



## garran




----------



## Big Bully

Remember it doesn't matter if you post after the due date. We just make a due date to let people know when we are starting a new assignment.. 
By all means, keep posting! We love to view your findings!


----------



## chinpokojed

Finally snapped one for this the other night


----------



## Rand0m411

Here is a few interesting signs I found...





Enough said on that one!





I was afraid to drop anything.





Was actually a nice little store, once we found it.


Rand0m411


----------



## Rock

This is one I ran across this week.....


----------



## Big Bully

Rock does that mean dizzy duck or duck crossing? lol


----------



## Rock

^ It is Duck Crossing. They are all over Charlotte. All the apartment complexs have private ponds in the middle or around the property and of course this time of year they are full of ducks that have migrated south......


----------



## Big Bully

Ahhh makes sense. That is a very interesting sign there..


----------



## davebmck

I know this is late, but I thought I would post this one anyway.


----------



## Markus

Love it!!


----------



## Big Bully

Dave!! That sign.. OMG!! I laughed my butt off, halarious!


----------



## MissMia

Great contribution Dave!


----------



## davebmck

Thanks.  You guys and gals must be from my generation.


----------



## VTMurphy

I kept wanting to go back to this location and try to get another shot without the shadows of the power lines and a little better composition but never found the time .


----------



## Big Bully

That is the coolest sign! I soo am going to have to go there.. My son is nuts about Rhino's.. It doesn't help that his nickname is Ryano. lol


----------



## eahuntley

My contributions. All of these signs are outside of one store in downtown Portland.


----------



## Intoashes

usayit said:


>


is that in whippany nj at the railroad museum?


----------



## maytay20

aadhils said:


> I was going for a hike (alone) and saw this:


You know if I took my kids here then saw this I would very quickly but not running of course get my kids back in the car a leave.    Even if it is just me and other adults I would still be a little unsure about this one.  
So did you actually go on the hike????


----------



## mdw

I liked the cat more than the sign! 



​


----------



## usayit

Intoashes said:


> is that in whippany nj at the railroad museum?



Why yes..... good eyes you have there.


----------



## evo5gsr

Sorry about the crappy angle; we were driving. Could've used a shallower DOF.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Big Bully said:


> Rock does that mean dizzy duck or duck crossing? lol




oh I thought it meant hoola hooping ducks


----------



## invisible

At Big Bully's request, here's a sign that I spotted a couple weeks ago:

*No Exit*






And here's another one that might fit the spirit of the thread a little better:
*
Gentlemen Crossing*





I've been shooting lots of signs lately. Some of then (although not nearly as funny) can be seen here.


----------



## MissMia

Here's my late contributions! 











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Big Bully

Thank you so much invisible!! 
Mia, I love your signs. Great job!


----------



## invisible

MissMia said:


>



Holy smokes! I would have loved that photo to be taken by me! The colours are FANTASTIC!


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> Thank you so much invisible!!
> Mia, I love your signs. Great job!



Thanks BB!



invisible said:


> Holy smokes! I would have loved that photo to be taken by me! The colours are FANTASTIC!



Thank you invisible!


----------



## Big Bully

Anytime C!!


----------



## icassell




----------



## donovanbrock

Just joined, so I figured I'd throw my $.02 in...


----------



## Big Bully

donovanbrock said:


> Just joined, so I figured I'd throw my $.02 in...


 

Welcome to the site Donovan!! This shot is freakin awesome! Nice!!!


----------



## Toxic Toast

hey, im new around here and dont have to many pics, but here is ont with a sign in it!


----------



## icassell




----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## icassell

UtahsRebel said:


>



LOL


----------



## AussieDee

Can add a late entry?


----------



## icassell

AussieDee said:


> Can add a late entry?



I like that one!


----------



## freelunch




----------



## icassell

freelunch said:


>



Do they bite?


----------



## freelunch

icassell said:


> Do they bite?



I don't know! I've been afraid to venture beyond the sign...


----------



## Big Bully

hahaha thats great freelunch!

Toxic great sign! And welcome to the forum!

Utah, fantastic as usual!

Aussie, I like your sign.. Very cool.


----------



## PictureofAphoto

AussieDee said:


> Can add a late entry?




I have a shirt that says that!! 

anyways, my entry... 






c&c please :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible

A "superhighway" in Gretna, Manitoba:






(I know, the sign is probably there for the ATVs )


----------



## icassell

invisible said:


> A "superhighway" in Gretna, Manitoba:
> 
> (I know, the sign is probably there for the ATVs )




Dang, those slow children are always getting in the way ...


----------



## Otterpop




----------



## freelunch

Flagstaff, Arizona


----------



## Big Bully

Otterpop and free lunch, those signs are priceless!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Engrish
This is why I really enjoy going to Japan


----------



## Patm1313

Mine:


----------



## dbizzle




----------



## ScottW

Thought this was a cool sign 
The first wasn't a crop, but I felt they had to go together.


----------



## Artograph

Here's mine....classy, I know!  LOL!!


----------



## Big Bully

Thats awesome Arto! hahaha


----------



## gregtake

I'd assume the assignment is over, but I had one laying around.


----------



## MissMia

Cool new posts everyone!


----------



## pez

Patm1313 said:


> Mine:


 I like this one- don't know why...


----------



## Big Bully

gregtake said:


> I'd assume the assignment is over, but I had one laying around.


 
You can post as many photos you want and as often as you want. It doesn't matter if the due date has passed or not. 



MissMia said:


> Cool new posts everyone!


 
Where have you been!!!:hug::


----------



## HMSmai

Know I'm way late..from a trip around Oregon in July.  Stop.


----------



## Patm1313

pez said:


> I like this one- don't know why...



Thank you, that is one of my more... interesting abstract ones. I got bored in a car ride and figured I would do something out-of-the-norm.


----------



## Patm1313

I let my maturity get away from me on this road trip.


----------



## javig999

I was at the beach at sunrise this AM...


----------



## Big Bully

Nice Jav! Great job.


----------



## icassell

I put this one up elsewhere, but I think it really belongs here.


----------



## genital_apparatus

Wow, here's a late submission.  Shot yesterday on Bloor Street:


----------



## pez

icassell said:


> I put this one up elsewhere, but I think it really belongs here.


 Nice!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Does this mean they are supporters or that they think they are "full of ****"?


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

Castello Estense de Ferrara
Ferrara, Italy


----------



## Big Bully

UtahsRebel said:


> Does this mean they are supporters or that they think they are "full of ****"?


 :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> Castello Estense de Ferrara
> Ferrara, Italy


 
Wow What an awesome place! Great pictures.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Wow What an awesome place! Great pictures.



Thanks, Meg.  Yes, the place is amazing.  I still have gobs of pix from the trip to go through ...


----------

